# Casa Cusqueña



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

_Turismo :::: Recuperación de casona cusqueña marca el rumbo para revalorizar pasado arquitectónico._

Un Rincón Cerca del Cielo









_Salón de cromáticas reminiscencias andinas y vigas reforzadas y descubiertas. Tanto las cruces como las figuras religiosas, así como las alfombras y el resto de la decoración de la casa Andrade son de origen cusqueño._

El comienzo fue una idea: “El Perú se tiene que entender desde el Cusco al resto del país, no desde Lima”. Así lo dice Armando Andrade, director de la agencia publicitaria Pragma, quien decidió a fines de los 90’s comprar una casa en la capital incaica con el fin de remodelarla y, por supuesto, habitarla. El resultado es una acogedora residencia de ensueño andino, decorada estrictamente con elementos locales. Y, aunque Andrade reside en Lima, asegura que de las 52 semanas del año al menos 40 asisten él, su esposa, hijos y amigos.









_Estante tahuantinsuyano. El color es todo._

El director de Pragma buscó una casa de “escala manejable”, y escogió una de poco más de 100 m2 de terreno que anteriormente había cumplido las funciones de bar, bodega y camal, todo a la vez. El resto fue convencer a las autoridades del Instituto Nacional de Cultura de los beneficios de la remodelación, proceso que demoró más de 3 años con el fin de que se realicen los peritajes pertinentes, que aseguren el valor histórico-cultural del predio. Éste pertenece al segundo asentamiento cusqueño y sus raíces datan de 1611. Andrade asegura que “no fue de las grandes casonas, sino una casa pintoresca pero modesta. Inclusive la casa original no fue nunca una casa con gran portada, sino fue más bien una casa con muro inca”. La misma que posee el plano cusqueño característico, con patio central, aunque posee dos entradas, una que lleva al primer piso y otra al segundo. 









_Ena Andrade y niña Carmen Valderrama._









_Típico patio central cusqueño, inicialmente contaba con conexiones a solares contiguos._

La remodelación estuvo a cargo de los arquitectos Guillermo Málaga y Ronald Peralta, este último cusqueño. Sin embargo, a la casa no se le efectuó ninguna alteración esencial. Lo que se hizo fue implementarla en aspectos como agua y desagüe, así como en el sistema eléctrico. Como la casa tenía el típico techo cusqueño (con las vigas cubiertas por tela), al destaparla se encontró una armadura de madera que se mantuvo intacta, aunque se la reforzó para paliar la mella que pudieran ocasionar los 4 siglos de vida. De igual forma, se “bajó” al piso a su dimensión original. La obra duró 8 meses.









_Sobreviviente iconografía católica es testimonio de la fe cusqueña._










_Atril de estampa bíblica sobre noble aparador de anticuario._

La importancia de la casa Andrade también se encuentra relacionada, más allá de su pintoresquismo, calidez y comodidad, con que es la última edificación restaurada en el Cusco en muchos años que sirve de morada. Una iniciativa personal que ojalá sirva de ejemplo para quienes deseen aprovechar la riqueza peruana, a la vez que la resguardan.









_Cálido dormitorio para el buen descanso._










*Casa Tomada


- La casa pertenece al llamado segundo asentamiento cusqueño y data de 1611.

- La remodelación estuvo a cargo de los arquitectos Guillermo Málaga y Ronald Peralta.

- El trámite con el INC para autorizar las refacciones demoró 3 años.

- Armando Andrade viaja a Cusco 5 ó 6 veces al año.*


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Que chevere y que bueno que se sigan recuperando inmuebles con legado como este kay:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bonita la casona, aunque mas deba valer por su antiguedad, que por su calidad arquitectonica.
Este tipo de acciones se debe llevar a cabo con todo nuestro patrimonio.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Yo me compraria una casa en el Cusco y la restauraria asi...claro, instalando en ella lo ultimo de la tecnologia..


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

!El trámite con el INC para autorizar las refacciones demoró 3 años!

Y pensar en todo el dinero y Tiempo que se pierde por culpa de la burocracia...


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Excelente trabajo, y excelente lugar para relajarse de Lima, algo diferente y que reivindica nuestra gran riqueza cultural.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

J Block said:


> Yo me compraria una casa en el Cusco y la restauraria asi...claro, instalando en ella lo ultimo de la tecnologia..


Excelente idea, serìa interesante sabes hacer una cosa asì, restaurar es algo que me fascina. Hacer la decoraciòn mezclando los viejo con lo nuevo me suena a reto. Si algùn dìa tengo el dinero no dudarìa en hacer una inversiòn asì. 

Me encanta


----------



## gerardo (May 7, 2005)

linda casa me gustan los colores


----------

